# root on zfs + linprocfs in /etc/fstab



## amnixed (Mar 15, 2015)

My 10.1-STABLE system has root on ZFS and /etc/fstab is empty.

I want to install Flash, which requires a linprocfs(5) entry in /etc/fstab. I understand that linprocfs(5) should be mounted with the late option. Is this correct?

What should a correct entry for linprocfs(5) in /etc/fstab look like?


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 15, 2015)

I have

```
linprocfs               /compat/linux/proc      linprocfs     rw      0    0
```
in /etc/fstab and I load linprocfs(5) in /boot/loader.conf:

```
linprocfs_load="YES"
```
Add late if you want. It is not necessary if you have used the defaults when installing.


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 19, 2015)

The linprocfs(5) man page lists this:

```
linproc         /compat/linux/proc      linprocfs       rw 0 0
```

Where is it documented for the late option?  It would probably be a good quick fix to document things consistently and match them up.


----------

